# ipod touch en disque



## omanugoce (6 Décembre 2009)

bonjour, j ai un ipod touch et je voudrais copier la musique contenue dedans sur un autre mac. j ai essayé avec senuti, yamipod mais je n y arrive pas. J ai suivi les discussion sur le fait de mettre le ipod en disque accessible mais pareil je n y arrive pas. si qq un pouvait m expliquer ce serait sympa. Quand j ouvre senuti rien ne se passe lorsque je branche mon ipod touch. voilou merci d avance


----------



## Billgrumeau (10 Décembre 2009)

Si sur ce Mac il y a iTunes, tu vas pouvoir synchroniser les bibliothèques musicales. La musique de l'iPod devrait donc se copier sur l'ordi (je n'ai pas de Touch pour vérifier, j'espère que la synchronisation fonctionne dans les deux sens) dans la bibliothèque d'iTunes.


----------



## omanugoce (12 Décembre 2009)

la syncro ne se fait que ds un sens, merci qd meme


----------



## Billgrumeau (12 Décembre 2009)

Quand il est branché, arrives-tu à le voir comme un disque externe ? (d'après ton texte j'ai l'impression que non mais ça n'est pas très clair).

Mac ou PC ?


----------



## r e m y (12 Décembre 2009)

On ne peut pas afficher un iPOD Touch comme disque dur.... seul des softs comme Senuti permettent de récupérer la musique de l'iPOD pour la transférer sur le Mac.

Qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas avec Senuti?


----------



## r e m y (13 Décembre 2009)

Au fait.. quelle version de Senuti? Si c'est une vieille version c'est peut-être normal qu'il ne reconnaisse pas un iPOD Touch.


----------



## omanugoce (15 Décembre 2009)

mon ipod touch n apparait pas comme disque que dure externe.
sinon j 'ai réussi  à me servir de senuti sur un autre mac où je l ai téléchargé. Donc je pense que la version que j ai sur mon mac book n est pas bonne. merci pour les reponses.
mais je ne sais toujours comment faire pour mettre mon ipod en disque externe...


----------



## r e m y (15 Décembre 2009)

Relis ma réponse au message #5 s'il te plait!


----------



## omanugoce (16 Décembre 2009)

oui j ai bien compris que je ne pouvais pas afficher mon touch en tant que disque dur externe. Donc tout ce que j ai lu sur le forum a ce sujet est éroné. et pour senuti j ai compris que le shareweare permet de transférer 1000 chansons et si je vuex faire plus il faut payer... 
j ai bon là?
merci pour tes réponses en attendant


----------

